# Bianchi Infinito pictures



## joshua morrow

Any one purchase the new Infinito yet? Got pictures you can post? I'm interested in one, but the LBS doesn't have any and said wouldn't probably have them until Jan. timing. Just wanted to see who got one and what its like. Let me know!

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## jiggerjake

There are some pics posted on their website.Its a sweet looking ride.Available in 3 colors I believe.


----------



## smartyiak

*3 colors*

Three: red, blue, and celeste.

I stopped at BiKyle's in Brywn Mawr, PA yesterday. They no complete bikes until January. They did say frames were arriving soon.

-Smarty


----------



## joshua morrow

Yeah I saw the photos on the web, just hoping someone actually had one already to see some real life pictures. 

What's up with only having the frameset in red or blue? No celeste????


----------



## merckxman

Some real photos here:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/10/bianchi-infinito-c2c.html


----------



## jiggerjake

smartyiak said:


> Three: red, blue, and celeste.
> 
> I stopped at BiKyle's in Brywn Mawr, PA yesterday. They no complete bikes until January. They did say frames were arriving soon.
> 
> -Smarty


I plan on getting over there (BiKyle's) this winter.Would also like to see some Look's.


----------



## The Weasel

This bike is on my radar too, but I still don't get the $1,500 price difference from Ultegra to Athena. Anybody get the scoop on this?


----------



## smartyiak

I was wondering that myself. I heart Campy, but that kind of coin...I'm going w/ Ultegra.

-Smarty


----------



## joshua morrow

To me its almost worth buying the Ultegra version, selling the Ultegra and buying what gruppo you really want. Not sure why the price is so much lower, but the Ultegra version is a steal compared to the others. Heck even the frameset is expensive compared to Ultegra version.


----------



## alex0220

I saw in florence a couple of days ago when I was in Italy..... Celeste colors....Beatifull, awesome, very well built... The most beatifull Bianchi in a long time!!!! They had the Superlegera HoC 928 there too, but the Infinito was the center of attention....

About the price differnce on the Athena, probably the wheels are diffferent... the one that I saw there I think was with Chorus and Fulcrum wheels....


----------



## smartyiak

*Fulcrum 7*



alex0220 said:


> I saw in florence a couple of days ago when I was in Italy..... Celeste colors....Beatifull, awesome, very well built... The most beatifull Bianchi in a long time!!!! They had the Superlegera HoC 928 there too, but the Infinito was the center of attention....
> 
> About the price differnce on the Athena, probably the wheels are diffferent... the one that I saw there I think was with Chorus and Fulcrum wheels....


The Bianchi USA website lists both the Athena and Ultegra spec'd with Fulcrum 7s. If the Athenna came the Race 1s (or Race 3s and a carbon crank) it would make more sense.

-Smarty


----------



## ping771

I agree that it is by far the most attractive frameset from Bianchi in recent memory. Looks slightly like the Madone (not a bad thing) without the seatmast feature. What I like is that is it has a longer headtube, yet the overall appearance it still looks a pure race bike and not a relaxing comfort bike like the Specialized Roubaix, or Giant Defy. I think the Inifinito looks far better than the more expensive Bianchi frames (if only they would take some styling cues from the Infiinito).


----------



## ping771

*Eye Candy Part 1*

The Japanese love bikes, and they take a lot of photos. What I like is that Japanese bike store websites often taken real photos of their bikes in their stores and post them rather than use stock photos from the mfr. Anyways enjoy. The Infinito has a beautiful paint schemes, no matter what color.


----------



## ping771

*Eye Candy Part 2*

more....


----------



## bandoulu

I saw that Celeste one at the bike show, it was sweet.


----------



## smartyiak

*Orange?*

What's that orange color in the background? Is that a non-US offering?

-Smarty


----------



## alex0220

On the Italian catalog I brought with me from florence, they have 4 colora: celeste, red, blue and orange....
The catalog is beautifull, by the way. The new MTB Methanol looks very cool too!!!!


----------



## pferreira

I have a 2009 928 and had it next to an Infinito and the difference is very, very minimal. The Bianchi Rep told me it wasn't worth buying one in my case. Basically the same bike.


----------



## joshua morrow

Yeah but the Infinito doesn't look like it has a beer belly.


----------



## pferreira

Beer Belly?? That's a new one... Mine reminds me of the nice curves on a good looking Italian woman!


----------



## L_Johnny

It's all a perspective issue here. I can see that beer belly on the 928 c2c. On the other hand, the seatstays (and for that matter all of the rear triangle) of the infinito look very, very similar to the c2c. The front end on the other hand, is much leaner looking on the infinito. I think the fork also helps to make it look a bit more aggressive....

I own a c2c and I think it's a great confy ride, just like the beers on sunday afternoon football


----------



## joshua morrow

Guys, don't get me wrong, I know the C2C is a great bike, I have just never preferred the look of the down tube. It reminds me of one of those little pot belly pigs. I think Bianchi did a great job of taking the good parts of the C2C and making it look like true race bike (as Robbie Hunter showed in the Giro). I would bet the farm Robbie would never be caught dead racing a C2C, cause he would never hear the end of it from the harsh peleton.


----------



## spade2you

The C2C is a fast enough bike and extremely comfortable. I'm sure Robbie Hunter wouldn't mind the comfort of riding on one all day, but the C2C isn't quite a race bike. It's certainly close, but between the geometry, weight, and handling...not quite. 

From what the dealers told me, the Infinito looks a lot like a C2C and it's a tad more comfortable than a lot of road bikes, but that's about where the similarities end. I doubt I'll have a chance to test drive an Infinito, but I'd consider getting a frame if my C2C ever gives up.


----------



## alex0220

I rode the C2C before deciding to buy my Cervelo RS about a year ago.. Great bike but the look of the downtube was one of the main reasons I did not choose it. I think it is very ugly....
The infinito corrected that. It is one of the most beautifull bikes I have ever seen... And if you look at the catalog, it is still classified as C2C... That's why they have a lot in common////


----------



## spade2you

I can't say that I'd make a decision based on the downtube shape. My '08 D2 Crono has about the same shape and bow as a C2C, but I don't think it plays much of a role in overall performance. The flatter profile of the '09 and '10 D2 frame would probably be a little more aerodynamic, but not play a huge role overall since it's behind the wheel and fork.


----------



## a_avery007

aesthetics are purely subjective 
i really prefer the new model regardless
very nice looking bike for a carbon one!


----------



## The Weasel

Ok, so I see Competitive Cyclist now carries Bianchi (bought one thing from them years ago that I couldn't at my LBS). 
So just for shitz and giggles I built up the Inifinito to the very near same specs as the Ultegra version listed on the Bianhi site (MSRP $3,000). Total build $4,413.93

Seriously!?!? Get bent.


----------



## smartyiak

*I was wondering about that myself.*



The Weasel said:


> Ok, so I see Competitive Cyclist now carries Bianchi (bought one thing from them years ago that I couldn't at my LBS).
> So just for shitz and giggles I built up the Inifinito to the very near same specs as the Ultegra version listed on the Bianhi site (MSRP $3,000). Total build $4,413.93
> 
> Seriously!?!? Get bent.


I saw the price of the Ultegra model and was wondering about that. They prolly just add the cost of the frame to the cost of Ultegra and...voila. I bet if you called, they sell the full model for the same MSRP; they've done it for Cervelo in the past.

I'm still wondering why the Athena model is so pricey.

-Smarty


----------



## Uprwstsdr

I think this is a beautiful bike and is high on my list. 

Competitive Cyclists prices are much different than those on the Bianchi site. I have not looked at other dealers so I don't know how CC's prices compare.

Ultegra: MSRP - $2999, CC - $4284
Athena: MSRP - $4490, CC - $4130


Obviously there is a big discrepancy in the pricing, I wonder what the explanation is, and if the Ultegra can actually be purchased for $2999?

EDIT: It looks like CC is pricing it as the frame + a group, not an OEM bike from Bianchi.


----------



## smartyiak

*Not only that...*



Uprwstsdr said:


> I think this is a beautiful bike and is high on my list.
> 
> Competitive Cyclists prices are much different than those on the Bianchi site. I have not looked at other dealers so I don't know how CC's prices compare.
> 
> Ultegra: MSRP - $2999, CC - $4284
> Athena: MSRP - $4490, CC - $4130
> 
> 
> Obviously there is a big discrepancy in the pricing, I wonder what the explanation is, and if the Ultegra can actually be purchased for $2999?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...if you go to BiKyles website, they have a Veloce build for a couple hundred more than Ultegra. I don't know what Campy's pricing is, but you'd be foolish to spend a bunch more for Veloce than Ultegra.
> 
> -Smarty


----------



## emr82

Well, I suppose Bianchi was listening... I don't see any more "beer belly" downtubes.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/

@ ping771 - where did you get those photographs?


----------



## Cruisinscoot




----------



## joshua morrow

Nice work on the celeste infinito....I assume that is just a trainer tire on the rear, that is why it doesn't match the front.

How is the ride? Give us the scoop!


----------



## Cruisinscoot

You are right. The rear tire on the bike is for the trainer. The "real rear tire" is hanging on the wall in the top picture. So far all my riding has been in on the trainer. I can't report anything other than the fine ergonomics the bike displays. I can't wait to see how well it turns, brakes and accelerates. 

I live in Vermont... it is way too early to go outside with this bike. We need to get past the rains of spring that clean the salts off the road. Besides that, the frost heaves are still out there big time.

Mentally... I am ready to go now. I'll just have to wait.


----------



## StoneRoses

*Bianchi Infinito in Phuket, Thailand*

My Bianchi Infinito, might be the only one on the island.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## jpdigital

*My contribution.*

Here's my Infinito I built up with Campag Centaur (w/ Athena rear derailleur).


----------



## Cruisinscoot

I've been waiting to see these. Looking good.

I am curious... how is the Campy setup working for you. The reason for asking is that with my Athena Group finding the sweet spot for the cassette is not a set it and forget it setting. It seems that I sometimes have to tweak the adjuster to keep the cassette quiet. I removed a small amount play in the inline barrel adjuster and that has helped but not completely eliminated what I consider a small issue. But every once and a while I have to turn the barrel just a little bit.


----------



## jpdigital

*Campy Issues...*



Cruisinscoot said:


> I've been waiting to see these. Looking good.
> 
> I am curious... how is the Campy setup working for you. The reason for asking is that with my Athena Group finding the sweet spot for the cassette is not a set it and forget it setting. It seems that I sometimes have to tweak the adjuster to keep the cassette quiet. I removed a small amount play in the inline barrel adjuster and that has helped but not completely eliminated what I consider a small issue. But every once and a while I have to turn the barrel just a little bit.


I've had extensive issues getting the shifting sorted out on my Ultra Shift 10sp Centaur shifters. It's been covered at length in the Campagnolo section of the forum. I finally got the shifting sorted out on my Cervélo, then I swapped all the components onto the Infinito. Currently the shifting is still "spotty" to say the least (even w/ new cables). Based on previous experience, I'll be patient with it. Once it's dialled in, it's all worth it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Those infinito look great.

I am thinking on getting one to become my long distance/comfort bike.

How does if feel in comparison to a traditional long distance bike like a lugged carbon one ?


----------



## jpdigital

*Long Distance Bike*



Salsa_Lover said:


> Those infinito look great.
> 
> I am thinking on getting one to become my long distance/comfort bike.
> 
> How does if feel in comparison to a traditional long distance bike like a lugged carbon one ?


I really can't comment on how it compares to other carbon frames, I went from a Cervélo Soloist Aluminium to this and there's no comparison.

With that in mind, this bike makes me _want to_ put in a few more miles in. For me, the frame trasitions from feeling relaxed to sheer aggressive seamlessly. i.e. if I found myself getting chased by a Doberman on an "easy ride out", or suddenly getting the urge to sprint to the town-line, or beating the yellow light, I could put the hammer down w/o the bike flinching, then go back to my ride without feeling like anything happened (in the good way).

I could easily see how this bike could handle a stage race, but at the same time, it's _sooo comfortable!!_ :thumbsup:


----------



## Cruisinscoot

jpdigital said:


> I really can't comment on how it compares to other carbon frames, I went from a Cervélo Soloist Aluminium to this and there's no comparison.
> 
> With that in mind, this bike makes me _want to_ put in a few more miles in. For me, the frame trasitions from feeling relaxed to sheer aggressive seamlessly. i.e. if I found myself getting chased by a Doberman on an "easy ride out", or suddenly getting the urge to sprint to the town-line, or beating the yellow light, I could put the hammer down w/o the bike flinching, then go back to my ride without feeling like anything happened (in the good way).
> 
> I could easily see how this bike could handle a stage race, but at the same time, it's _sooo comfortable!!_ :thumbsup:


Very well put. While offering comfort this bike encourages you to do your personal best on every ride and to get out and ride frequently.


----------



## kbwh

Thanks for posting pictures of the Infinito, folks. My frame has been held up by a strike in Norway's transport and logistics business. Dunno for how long the conflict will last, and in the meantime I can only 

1) Drool 
2) Ride my trusty old, but sadly used-up and not raceable Ti Megatubo from 1996.


----------



## jpdigital

*Pretty much exactly what I did.*



joshua morrow said:


> To me its almost worth buying the Ultegra version, selling the Ultegra and buying what gruppo you really want. Not sure why the price is so much lower, but the Ultegra version is a steal compared to the others. Heck even the frameset is expensive compared to Ultegra version.


Yeah, the bike in Ultegra is _highway robbery_, even at full retail. I was fortunate to get a team deal on it, but after riding it I can honestly say I still would've paid full retail for it, it's that good.

To fund my latest bike investment (and to keep things cool w/ my wife), I'm selling my Cervélo Soloist Team.

I got my Infinito as a complete bike w/ full Ultegra. I had Campy Centaur w/ Ultra Shift on my Cervélo. When my Infinito arrived I told myself I'd give the Ultegra a try since it's been years since I've had Shimano, and it'd be nice to try out the new 6700 stuff (I'd already planned on putting the Campy stuff on at some point, but thought I'd at least give the Shimano a fair shake). So now I've got a Soloist Team w/ an unused Ultegra 6700 gruppo on it for sale, and I'm _not_ looking back on it, that's how much I like my Bianchi.

I hadn't even taken the first "proper" ride on my Infinito before I decided to throw the Campy on. IMHO Campy just _suits the bike so much better._ The way the gruppo looks against the bike is just _right._ Also the way the shifting/braking works seem to work better w/ the character of the Infinito. I test rode an Infinito before purchasing my own and while the Ultegra was good, the feel just felt removed from the bike, if you will. With all that in mind, it seems like if you play it right, you can come out ahead if you buy the complete bike w/ Ultegra 6700, then purchase an Athena gruppo w/ wheels and sell off the Shimano stuff.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

*Updated Photos*

I was out for my first longer ride yesterday (55 miles) and took some photos with my phone that I would like to share. I have to say that this bike is brilliant. The more I ride it, the more I like it. It has 600 miles on it now.


----------



## Salsa_Lover

Those Infinito look gorgeous ( even with the nerdy mirrors on  )


----------



## Cruisinscoot

I have to admit the mirrors don't look the best and I knew it all along.. 

However, paved roads are not the norm here and good portions of what there are have little or no shoulder. It was easy for me to overlook the “nerdiness” in favor of a solid rear view.


----------



## softailteamrider

Happy to join the proprietario del club of Infinito.., sorry for crappy cell phone picture but I can't help it to pose her here. Just received two days ago and I haven't even gotten the maiden ride.
Will post better picture when it's ridden..


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Athena group?


----------



## jpdigital

softailteamrider said:


> Will post better picture when it's ridden..


Can't wait to see clearer pictures. I see it has Fulcrum Racing Zeros, is that what came w/ the bike as stock? I thought they included Fulcrum Racing 7s across the entire line.


----------



## Ride-Fly

Cruisinscoot said:


> I was out for my first longer ride yesterday (55 miles) and took some photos with my phone that I would like to share. I have to say that this bike is brilliant. The more I ride it, the more I like it. It has 600 miles on it now.


Beautiful countryside! Where are ya located? Let me guess...Oregon? Bend?


----------



## Cruisinscoot

Ride-Fly said:


> Beautiful countryside! Where are ya located? Let me guess...Oregon? Bend?


Pretty good guess, but you missed the mark by a significant amont. I live on the Vermont side of the Connecticut River which separates Vermont and New Hampshire. All of the photos were taken in New Hampshire. In the bridge shots, the backdrop is Mt Ascutney, a 3200 ft monadnock located in Vermont just 2.2 miles from my house. 

I feel blessed to live and work in this environment.


----------



## adjtogo

I'm going to buy mine on 7/15, but am between a rock and a hard place between gruppos. I think an Italina bike should have Italian gruppo, but I personally have never ridden on Campy stuff before. I'm used to Ultegra. On another cycling board, some were saying the Veloce gruppo were equivalent to the 105. But, here.s what I read about the Veloce in the Italian Cycling Journal:


VELOCE™ 2011 GROUPSET

The Veloce™ components are top-of-the-range and offer technical solutions analogous to the Centaur™, but with a choice of materials and machining that make them even more aggressive in terms of price/quality ratio. The components of the Veloce™ 2011 groupset are proposed in two versions, black or silver: the choice is yours.

Veloce™ Ergopower™ Power Shift™ controls:
Ergonomic, like the top level 11-speed models: the Veloce™ Ergopower™ controls have the same forms, security, and comfort. The brake lever is in aluminium, while the shifters are made of composite material to reduce weight to the minimum. Like the Centaur™ groupset, thanks to the Power Shift System™ mechanism, it is possible to move the chain by three chainrings in downshifting and one in upshifting.

Veloce™ Crankset:
The Veloce™ crankset adopts the brand new Power Torque System™ also used for its ''big brother'' Centaur™. The Power Torque System™ represents the ideal solution for the new Campagnolo® 10s drivetrains: high rigidity of cranks and chainrings along with extremely limited weight, efficient power transmission thanks to optimised Q and U factors, new chainrings with MPS Micro Precision Shifting™ machining of the teeth and new machining on the upward zone of the chain. All this makes the Veloce™ crankset one of the most highly evolved technological solutions, but also one of the most economical, existing on the market.
Available in the black or silver version and with the new 39-52option.

Veloce™ Rear Derailleur:
Thanks to the new design of the parallelogram, the rear derailleur is now lighter and more rigid, with the most effective and fastest shifting. The design is derived directly from the 11-speed components with the oversized outer plate to provide greater rigidity to the entire system. The surface treatment protects it from corrosion and ensures that the Veloce™ rear derailleur maintains its performance over time.

Veloce™ Front Derailleur:
The design of the Veloce™ front derailleur cage enables perfect handling of both traditional and compact cranksets. Absolute personalisation thanks to the two colour versions available (silver or black). And the weight has been reduced to below 100 grams.

Veloce™ Chain:
Preventing energy dispersion is possible. With the Veloce™ chain, power transmission is assured. The HD-Link™ system protects you from any risk of the chain not keeping traction at the delicate closure point. Silence and fluidity of pedalling are achieved by the perfect machining of the link profile.

Veloce™ Sprocket Set:
Chain and sprockets have to work in perfect harmony: this is the reason why we have optimised the profile of the sprocket teeth. The result is perfect synchronisation in traction and rapid shifting thanks to the Ultra-Drive™ design.

Veloce™ Brakes:
You don't have to be a bicycle expert: with the brakes of the Veloce™ groupset you'll have the necessary security at all times. The possibility of orbital brake-pad adjustment makes it possible to obtain the optimal braking torque with any wheel. The forged caliper with double fulcrum design ensures excellent power transmission.

Meet the Power Torque System™:




This time, the axle is in a single piece firmly fixed to the right pedal crank of the crankset. The perfect coupling between central pin and pedal crank is ensured thanks to the particular geometry of the two components; this solution also makes it possible to eliminate the potential play between the different materials.

To make the bottom bracket more efficient, we also worked on the inner part. Thanks to an elaborate sequence of thicknesses, we were able to obtain an incredibly light axle while offering an absolute response in terms of rigidity.

Thanks to the studies conducted by the Campy Tech Lab engineers, material was removed in the zones that could be lightened but at the same time the points of maximum stress were strengthened. Only in this way was it possible to achieve such a high technical value.

A careful working out of the dimensions made it possible to maintain the lateral measurements already defined with the "elder brother" Ultra Torque™, thus guaranteeing the maximum freedom of movement and reducing the possibility of contact with the shoes.


The Campagnolo engineers concentrated on ensuring that installation and servicing would be extremely simple. The most complicated work has been done, so now it's up to you to carry out four simple steps to fit the Power Torque System™ crankset quickly and with no potential for error.

The right-hand bearing is already locked in the axle in correspondence with the crankset; the other is pre-inserted in the left-hand cup. No special tool is required, and the new crankset is ready to propel you over endless miles.

That's right, because another one of the objectives of the Power Torque System™ project was prolonged operating resistance. The tests conducted by the Campy Tech Lab were very exacting in this regard."


----------



## jpdigital

*A few updates & changes...*

Changes include: newer handbuilt wheels (w/ Record Hubs), with Veloflex tires mounted; Elite Custom Race bottle holders; Fizik gray soft touch tape; Garmin Edge 500 computer.


----------



## The Weasel

She's a beaut!


----------



## AnkleChop

joshua morrow said:


> Yeah I saw the photos on the web, just hoping someone actually had one already to see some real life pictures.
> 
> What's up with only having the frameset in red or blue? No celeste????


The Infinito comes in two versions of celeste in Europe. White/Celeste & Celeste/White.
In the USA it's available in celeste over white:

https://www.bianchiusa.com/bikes/coast-to-coast/infinito/infinito-athena/

I ordered a 59 Infinito in red because I believe that all carbon frames made in Taiwan should be red. :thumbsup: 

https://www.bianchiusa.com/fileadmi...c/infinito/lg/c2c_infinito_ultegra_red_ne.jpg


----------



## AnkleChop

pferreira said:


> Beer Belly?? That's a new one... Mine reminds me of the nice curves on a good looking Italian woman!


Nice curves - yes. But a good looking Italian woman with a big schnoz (nose). Do you think that head tube is thick enough? 

All in all - the 928 is in proportion - beautiful ride! And besides, some guys like women with big noses...


----------



## LostViking

Hate this thread! Wish I'd never read it.
Now I *have* to buy one.


----------



## gsorvino

LostViking said:


> Hate this thread! Wish I'd never read it.
> Now I *have* to buy one.


Yes you will; I have a 2007 Cervelo RS with Dura Ace and just built up a 2011 Infinito (Celeste) with 2011 Chorus and so far the edge goes to the Bianchi. I only have 50 miles on her but it does seem to offer a smooth or smoother ride while still feeling very racy compared to the RS. 

Don't get me wrong the RS is a great bike but the infinito is so dam sexy by comparison and the ride is oh so nice.


----------



## gsorvino

Hope this works; before she was finished. Tried to post a photo apparently not!


----------



## gsorvino

*Bianchi Infinito Photo*

I think that got it.


----------



## kbwh

From the women's Ronde van Vlaanderen 3rd April 2011:


----------



## kbwh

*Mine again, with the FFWDs*

Less than 6.5 kg as pictured.


----------



## imitsus

kbwh said:


> Less than 6.5 kg as pictured.


Great picture!!! I like the contrast


----------



## Emsworth

Kbwh- that is some serious weight loss! Here is my own flabbier Inifnito-just hit the 500km mark on it this morning, and couldn't be more pleased with it. Still puts a smile on my face whenever I ride it! 

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## jpdigital

*Further updates...*

I think my Infinito had come to its final form. Upgrades include: 2010 Centuar 10-speed shifters (I had an early-run set of 09's with the vague shifting, found a good deal on a new set, thus resolving that problem); Campagnolo Zonda wheelset w/ latex innertubes; and a Campagnolo front derailleur clamp (the off-the-shelf no-namer just looked out of place, sorry).

The only thing else I could imagine doing down the road would be to get a set of Campy Bora Ones, I want a set of tubulars, but am not in such a hurry to do it.

But for now, this is it...


----------



## kbwh

That 53cm sticker must go! Is it a shop sticker below the seat collar, btw?

Very nice build, jpdigital. I'd go hunting for azzura handlebar tape, but I have been matching bar tape to frame colour on my Bianchis since '96.


----------



## jpdigital

*Attention to details*



kbwh said:


> That 53cm sticker must go! Is it a shop sticker below the seat collar, btw?
> 
> Very nice build, jpdigital. I'd go hunting for azzura handlebar tape, but I have been matching bar tape to frame colour on my Bianchis since '96.


Haha! I've been put under pressure by teammates to remove the 53cm sticker, so it may be time to take it off. It is indeed a shop sticker just below the seat collar. I decided to place it there and give the LBS some representation; it seems like a discreet place to put it. 

As far as the bartape, I was actually able hoard a few rolls of the Fizik Celeste tape w/ Fizik logo (the tape Barloworld had when they rode Bianchi); I just feel the grey looks better with the other colours. I tried celeste tape earlier, and just think the grey tape is a bit more sublte.

Thanks for the compliments as well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## imitsus

*sorry wrong post*

deleted


----------



## jpdigital

*wheels.*



imitsus said:


> ultra freak color palette
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE!!!!!!!
> 
> Well I m gonna post again so to go to the end


How do those wheels compliment the ride of the frame? I just installed a similar set (Zonda), and am curious to get an opinion...


----------



## imitsus

*really awful cell phone pic*

I ve posted again this pic again but as an answer, so I just deleted it and place the post here

sorry 

hey jpdigital!!! You re FAST!

OK my crappy cell phone pic here

In answer to jpdigital question, I ll have to say there is a big story behind this wheelset, cause I ve ordered it for myself, then I never rode it cause I sold it before it arrived ti a local friend, he placed the red ultremos and yesterday i just put the wheelset on to see how it looks, I didnt rode it once again cause of the 9 speed cassette 

There reason of that swap was just for the looks but I may buy the wheelset finally as he doesnt want it. I know this is abnormal..... I know...


----------



## adjtogo

The red tires look out of place with the celeste. Have you considered a different color tire? The black seat and black handlebar tape really change the contrast of what my Infinito looks like. Other than adding celeste/white carbon bottle holders, I haven't made any changes to mine.


----------



## imitsus

kbwh said:


> That 53cm sticker must go! Is it a shop sticker below the seat collar, btw?
> 
> Very nice build, jpdigital. I'd go hunting for azzura handlebar tape, but I have been matching bar tape to frame colour on my Bianchis *since '96*.



Hey kbwh, could you please review the infinito frame, compared to what you ve owned over all those years? How much progress has been into bianchi frames, or compared to other frames generally? Thank you


----------



## imitsus

adjtogo said:


> The red tires look out of place with the celeste. Have you considered a different color tire? The black seat and black handlebar tape really change the contrast of what my Infinito looks like. Other than adding celeste/white carbon bottle holders, I haven't made any changes to mine.


Well, it was just a wheelset swap, but I find it interesting. So we have red , white and green (celeste). Reminds me of a flag....


----------



## mness

Just picked up my Infinito Ultegra yesterday. Swapped in 11-28 Ultegra cassette, black bar tape instead of white, and the shop offered to swap the white tires out gratis too.

Inaugural ride on a beautiful sunny San Francisco day. Disappointed to find, after crossing the GG Bridge to the Marin Headlands, that Conzelman Road is closed for construction. The pic quality could be better, but it's from an iPhone. Will have to get pics with my real camera.

The steerer is still uncut until I settle in on bar height. After today's 25 miles I think I'll lower it another 10mm still. But the ride was sweet - I just wanted to keep going, which is a good sign that I made a good choice.


----------



## jpdigital

mness said:


> Just picked up my Infinito Ultegra yesterday. Swapped in 11-28 Ultegra cassette, black bar tape instead of white, and the shop offered to swap the white tires out gratis too.



Nice choice in black tape. I looks quite nice.


----------



## kbwh

@imitsus: I cannot really say... I've ridden steel TSX, Ti Megatubo and now the Infinito. The first two had seat tube lengths fitting my long legs, whereas the Infinito has top tube length fitting my short torso. Going from the Ti Megatubo to the Infinito I brougt the front end a lot closer and lower. Sooo... to many variables to pick out the frame, apart from the fact that all my Bianchis have been comfort oriented instead of stiff as rods.

@mness: Congrats! Very good looking (great shot too), with a stealthy front end. It's nice when shops let customers customize the standard package. 
My eyes have played with red tape and white hoods, though, to keep the theme from the frame, wheels and saddle in the upper front end too. I'm all for bling...
BTW I've only seen a red Infinito once, but that was on the top of Passo di Sella. Very appropriate place for Infinitospotting or what?


----------



## imitsus

thanks for review


----------



## kbwh

Forgot one important parameter: They've all been Celeste.


----------



## kbwh

*Saved!*

In yesterdays race I was almost thrown off by a nasty thaw bump. We were doing some 55 km/h in a double paceline down a twisty descent. I was just hitting the front, hands on bullhorns, elbows 90 when BOOM I was jerked all over the place and unclipped from the left pedal.

The stability of the Infinito, and reasonable bike handling skills in the group saved us all. Blessed be the Italian engineers and Taiwanese manufacturers!

Did the rest of the descent in the drops...


----------



## kbwh

*That's us!*

Shot from Tuesday's club road race championships. Us right, front. We didn't win but we were looking quite good!


----------



## CaleSL

Hey there all, let me introduce myself by saying some nice bikes here. 

So I get down my local Bianchi dealer for a look over the Infinito. They've got both a 55 and a 57 side by side. Pretty much straight up I've noticed a difference in the thickness of the downtube between the two sizes, especially up near the headtube. Just by standing back and looking you could tell the 55s was a bit narrower, and after wrapping my hand around em both for sure the 57 felt it had more volume in the tube. Not that it's really an issue but just wondering why Bianchi would've gone down this road between frame sizes? Not just changing the frames dimensions but also altering the circumferences. 

I dunno maybe I'm just used to having more of a block frame myself. Like the narrower, the weaker haha. Or more girly...

Ps. Sorry if this is in the wrong thread, but I thought who better to question than those in possession of said bike.


----------



## adjtogo

Did you visually inspect it, or did you have a tape measure to measure it? Looks can be deceiving. The actual proof is in the measurements. I'm not saying it isn't thicker, but until you measure it, it could b just your eye deceiving you.

And if it is a little thicker, that could account for a taller, heavier rider.


----------



## CaleSL

Unfortunately I don't roll with a tape measure, but I did think about returning with one haha! Just to confirm my sanity.

I'm not sure any bike companies publish their frames tube circumferences?


----------



## kbwh

I find this quite believable. The infinito is molded in one piece, aka monoque, so why not stiffen larger frames with larger diameters close to intersections?


----------



## CaleSL

Yeah of course, I guess I was just a little surprised by the visually noticable difference between the two frames, considering they're both common sizes. Wonder how much there is between a 50 and 61 then! As I said maybe I've just developed a mindset. Opposing what you said about stiffening larger frames with larger diameters, one might see it as weakening smaller frames with narrower diameters? 

Maybe I should just let it go haha! I think I suffer from mild OCD...


----------



## kbwh

If you make a frame stiff enough it feels like riding a piece of wood. Not exactly the idea behind the Infinito, luckily.


----------



## Cruisinscoot

From an engineering point of view, to have equal strength (stiffness) a larger frame needs to have cross section which is proportionally larger. In varying the diameter of the tube, Bianchi is retaining the same stiffness (feel) throughout their size range. 

Well done!


----------



## tdietz87

Do any of the infinito owner's out there know if the color is specific to the group set? If I went with 105, would I have to get black, like on their website? Or can I pick my color when I order it from my LBS?


----------



## AnkleChop

tdietz87 said:


> Do any of the infinito owner's out there know if the color is specific to the group set? If I went with 105, would I have to get black, like on their website? Or can I pick my color when I order it from my LBS?


You should be able to pick the color - if it's available in your size.

I am having a red Infinito built once the frame arrives - 61 cm - at my LBS in MN.

Good luck!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mness

tdietz87 said:


> Do any of the infinito owner's out there know if the color is specific to the group set? If I went with 105, would I have to get black, like on their website? Or can I pick my color when I order it from my LBS?


I believe that different groupsets have different available colors. Assuming you're in USA:
a) 105 = Black
b) Ultegra = Celeste or Red (when I got mine I had my LBS order me Red instead of the Celeste that I test-rode at the shop)
c) Athena = Celeste
d) Frameset = Celeste or Red

Different colors are available in other countries, I've seen pics of Blue and Orange.


----------



## jaf156

*Infinito colour choice*



tdietz87 said:


> Do any of the infinito owner's out there know if the color is specific to the group set? If I went with 105, would I have to get black, like on their website? Or can I pick my color when I order it from my LBS?


If you live in Europe you can certainly choose another groupset/colour match if its available elsewhere. In the UK the Veloce spec Infinito that I wanted to buy was standard Infinito celeste over white but I preferred the UK Athena colour spec of white with splash of celeste. Bianchi Europe web site indicated that this alternative colour was available in Veloce spec for Italian/French/Greman markets, so I emailed the UK importer and they said this colour/spec could be supplied to my LBS but would take longer than normal 14 days delivery (probably 10 -12 weeks). Ordered last Nov & was delivered end of Jan this year (after the last of the snow !!!) and a surprise bonus was it arrived with FSA team issue carbon crankset !!! I'm now 600 mile happier


----------



## scinfinito

*My 2010 Infinito build*

Here's my 2010 Infinito frame with a 2011 SRAM Red groupset and Mavic Ksyrium Elites.


----------



## kbwh

Very nice, the first Red-equipped Infinito I've seen. Celeste tape and seat is just right.


----------



## kbwh

New seat. LBS could not get me a Celeste Composit Crb, so he gave me a good deal on this 120 g baby that he had in his inventory. Fit is the same as the Composit, and far better than the Evolution I had. 
Steve Hogg is my guru now...


----------



## imitsus

@kbwh

:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:


----------



## kylemalco

I've a 55cm 2012 Athena order any you guys give me an idea of the stock weight it has the fulcrum 5


----------



## adjtogo

I'd love to help you out, but I don't even know what mine weighed with the Fulcrum 7 wheels when I bought the original Infinito. Your groupset will make a weight difference as well. Mine has Ultegra 6700.


----------

